# 1968 Rail



## schwinnguyinohio (Sep 7, 2018)

Found this Rail today looks to be all original and complete , needs good clean and lube


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 7, 2018)

Nice! My Pops had one growing up, so I kinda want one. Maybe someday...


----------



## rfeagleye (Sep 7, 2018)

Holy cow! Great find! 

That looks like it's going to be mint when it's detailed.


----------

